# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پشت کنکور و کتابخانه !!!! شما کجا مطالعه میکنید ؟

## navidm46

سلام دوستان 
یه سوال ذهنمو مشغول کرده !!!! 
به نظر شما مناسب ترین محیط برای مطالعه کنکور چیه ؟ 
خونه یا کتابخونه /0 البته به شرطی که تنها بری  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arisa

کتابخونه..

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان 
> یه سوال ذهنمو مشغول کرده !!!! 
> به نظر شما مناسب ترین محیط برای مطالعه کنکور چیه ؟ 
> خونه یا کتابخونه /0 البته به شرطی که تنها بری


سعی کن با محیط خونه و سر و صدا هاش کنار بیای تا سر جلسه آزمون هم بهتر بتونی خودت رو کنترل کنی . اگه از وقت های مردت استفاده میکنی برو کتابخونه . مثلا از 7 صب تا 12:30 اونجا باش ولی مثلا اوقاتی مثل بعد از ظهر ک تو خونه هم میتونی درس بخونی دیگه لازم نیست بری کتابخونه

----------


## John4954

خونه😊😉

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## bookworm

هر دو جا

----------


## navidm46

من خودم شخصا کتابخونه صبح ها خیلی میرم اخه نرم متاسفانه میگیرم میخوابم  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## fatimaaas

من از دوران دبیرستان کتابخونه میرفتم + این سالی که پشت کنکوری بودم. کتابخونه رفتن فقط وقتی بازده داره که تنها باشی و به کسی رو ندی که طرفت نیان. یه مشکلی هم که داره اینه که روزای تعطیل عملا درس خوندنم تعطیله چون خیلی سریع به محیطش عادت میکنی و اینکه پره از آدمایی که پارسال رتبه اشون خوب بوده ولی چون دانشگاه تهران میخوان انتخاب رشته نکردن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pouria98

دلت میاد از خونه دل بِکَنی؟

----------


## Maximus

بنظرم باید تنوع باشه 
هم کتابخونه و هم خونه

----------


## Maximus

یادمه اون زمان میرفتم کتابخونه 
دوستم هی میومد تمرکزم رو بهم میریخت 
داری چی میخونی ؛ داری چیکار میکنی 
اما گاهی اوقات رفتنش لازمه ؛ حداقل چنتا کنکوری میبینی انگیزه رقابت پیدا میکنی

----------


## reza__sh

خونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pouria98

> بنظرم باید تنوع باشه 
> هم کتابخونه و هم خونه





> یادمه اون زمان میرفتم کتابخونه 
> دوستم هی میومد تمرکزم رو بهم میریخت 
> داری چی میخونی ؛ داری چیکار میکنی 
> اما گاهی اوقات رفتنش لازمه ؛ *حداقل چنتا کنکوری میبینی انگیزه رقابت پیدا میکنی*


اون قسمت پر رنگ رو تا حدودی موافقم ولی داداش هم وقت گیره و هم انرژی ادم تحلیل میره

----------


## navidm46

کتابخونه + یه بطری آب خیلی فاز میده مخصوصا اینکه 6 از خونه بزنی بیرون

----------


## paria_7

کتابخونه مفیده ولی به چند شرط
۱) با خونتون زیاد فاصله نداشته باشه که با رفت و آمد وقتتون تلف نشه.
۲) با دوستاتون نرین!!
۳) اونجا دوست پیدا نکنین!

----------


## KowsarDDC

من یه بار رفتم کتابخونه با دوستام میتینگ راه انداختیم :Y (1):  همین مونده بود فال قهوه هم بگیریم :Yahoo (21):  :Y (609):

----------


## Milad98

*

من چندباری رفتم کتابخونه سال پیش
اصلا بازده نداشت
به چند دلیل
1بادوستام رفتم ....(اگه میرید تنها برید با کسی هم رفیق نشی که هی بیاد پیشت و بحرفین)
2فاصلش دور بود رفت و امد وقت میگرفت
3اصلا رو صندلیهاش راحت نبودم(تو خونه ازادی عمل دارم بعضی موقع ها که خسته میشم پخش میشم وسط اتاق و چشمامو میبندم که اونجا نمیشد)
4اذون میبستن!!ساعت 3 رفتیم 6 گفتن جمع کنید!در حالیکه من شب  خوب درس میخونم.
5 صدات باید پایین باشه من بعضی موقع ها واسه درک بهتر خودم بعضی چیزارو بلند بلند میگم که اونجا نمیشد!

اما شما
چند روز خونه بخون
چندروز کتابخونه
بازدهتون هرجا بالا بود همونجا برین*

----------


## piterpen

چند هفته اول تا زمانی که تو درس خوندن به یه ساعت مطالعه مشخص برسی کتاب خونه بعدش بیا بشین خونتون چون دیگه عادت کردی حواست پرت نمیشه

----------


## محسن حاجیان

من میگم برای اینکه بعضی وقتا حال و هوات عوض بشه باید بری پارک و کتابخانه 
مثلا من خودم کنکوری میشناختم ( رتبه 23 پزشکی منطقه سه ) همسایمونه هنوزم
بعضی وقتا عمدا میرفت پارک 
میگفت : من میرم پارک کتابهای ساده که تسلط زیادی دارم رو میارم اینجا 
در اصل بهانه گیر اورده بود میومد تو طبیعت .... و کارشم خوب بود 
چون بعضیا میگن طرف باید بشینه خونه و بپوسه 
 :Yahoo (110): 
کتباخانه هم میرفت 
اونم با دوستاش ،،، برای رفع مشکل

 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Hadaf

من 2 هفتست میرم کتابخونه با 3 تا از دوستام خیلی هم خوبه کاری ب کار همم نداریم اگه هم ببینیم یکیمون نمیخونه با ی پس گردنی ب آغوش کتاب سوقش میدیم :Yahoo (4): 
(البته من یکی رکورد شکوندم از بس پس گردنی خوردم خخخخخ)
توی خونه لب تاپ هست گوشی هست یخخچچچچاااال هست (فقط درحد اینکه هی دلت بخواد درشو باز کنی ببندی) نگاه کردن ب گلای قالی هست اصن همه و همه دست ب دست هم میدهند ب مهر ک من کم بخونم و بدتر از اون پس گردنیه نیست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## navidm46

این کتابخونه خصوصیا خیلی خوبه ولی گرونه 
 1200 برای یک ماه 
7:30 صبح میری 1:30 میری خونه 
 3 : یان دنبالت تا 10 شب تگهت میدارن  : 
کمد کتاب و منابع اونجا فراوونه 
میان وعده هم دو ودعده شربت با خشکبار 
 ساعت ده میبرنت خونتون  
مختلط هم هست 
تمام اتاقا هم با دوربین کنترل میشه  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## مهسـا

مشخصه خونه   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sara_m

خونه خیلی بهتره البته اگه محیط خونه اروم باشه

من خودم حدودا یک ماه کتابخونه رفتم و وقتی که دیگه درس خوندنم افتاد روی روال خودش، توی خونه درس خوندم

بستگی به روحیه تونم داره اگه حالشو دارین یکی دو روز در هفته رو برای تنوع برین کتابخونه

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط navidm46


این کتابخونه خصوصیا خیلی خوبه ولی گرونه 
 1200 برای یک ماه 
7:30 صبح میری 1:30 میری خونه 
 3 : یان دنبالت تا 10 شب تگهت میدارن  : 
کمد کتاب و منابع اونجا فراوونه 
میان وعده هم دو ودعده شربت با خشکبار 
 ساعت ده میبرنت خونتون  
مختلط هم هست 
تمام اتاقا هم با دوربین کنترل میشه  


من نمیتونم چنین کتابخونه ای رو تصور کنم 

مطمئنی جای دیگه ای نرفتی اشتباهی ؟؟

خیلی با حاله اینطوری*

----------


## _Bahar_

فقط خووووووووووووووووووونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erfancrepsley

انصافا خونه بهتره کتابخونه تمرکز نداری استرست هم بیشتر میشه

----------


## F.amin

فقط و فقط خونه

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*اگر کتابخونه نزدیک باشه و دوست و رفیق هات توش نباشن صبح تا ساعت ۲ خوبه بری کتابخونه , اما اگر این شرایط رو نداشته باشه همون خونه بهتره ...*

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

به شخصه تو خونه راحت ترم ، هر وقت خسته میشم یه مقدار چایی و نخود و کشمش میخورم و چند دقیقه استراحت میکنم دوباره شروع میکنم.
ولی خب بعضیا جنبه خونه رو ندارن و اون قسمت درسو حذف میکنن و فقط استراحت میکنن :Yahoo (4): 
با توجه به روحیه تون میشه یکی یا ترکیبی از هردو رو به کار برد!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*اگه کتاب خوبه جای خوبی باشه و کنار دبیرستان دخترونه باشه واقعا جای خوبیه برای درس خوندن...از تجربیات دوست عزیزم*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *اگه کتاب خوبه جای خوبی باشه و کنار دبیرستان دخترونه باشه واقعا جای خوبیه برای درس خوندن...از تجربیات دوست عزیزم*


منو میگی ؟؟  :Yahoo (4):  اتفاقا اون روز 10 دیقه درس میخوندیم 45 دیقه جلو پنجره بودیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Unknown Soldier


اگه کتاب خوبه جای خوبی باشه و کنار دبیرستان دخترونه باشه واقعا جای خوبیه برای درس خوندن...از تجربیات دوست عزیزم





ر.ا: بستگی داره محیط کتابخونه چقدر ساکت باشه_

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> منو میگی ؟؟  اتفاقا اون روز 10 دیقه درس میخوندیم 45 دیقه جلو پنجره بودیم


خیلیم عالی...اینطور مطالعه باعث تثبیت بالای مطلب در ذهن میشه

----------


## Ariel

هرجا آدم  راحتتتر باشی بهتره و بتونی تمرکز داشته باشی

----------


## javid78

خونه ی خالی که فقط یه میز بزرگ+یه صندلی+کولر+مواد غذایی باشه

----------


## :Abolfazl:

برای تنوع خوبه که هر چند وقت یه بار برید کتابخونه حداقل چند تا کنکوری میبینید و حساب کار دستتون میاد البته اینو در شرایطی گفتم که بیرون کلاس نرید

----------


## mrmm1376

یعنی دقیقا وسط سروصدای خونواده چون داخل روستام و کتابخونه نداریم خونمون هم کوچیکه و اتاق اختصاصی ندارم حتی اگه داشتم دیوارامون عایق نیست صدا به راحتی جابه جا میشه .

----------


## arefeh78

خونه اتاق پشت صندلی در اتاقم بسته  به صورت تنهایی بهترین محله :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _fatemeh_

تو خونه ی ما خیلی سروصدا هست حتی از این گوشی خلبانی ها هم دارم داخل اونو و داخل گوشامو با پنبه پر میکنم باز هم شبا که داداشم از سرکار برمیگرده خیلی سختمه درس خوندن  :Yahoo (21): 
کتابخونه هم خوبه امسال میخوام هرروز برم تا یه ماه تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن یا اینکه فقط صبحا برم که اگه نرم میگیرم تا لنگ ظهر میخوابم  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی در کل به نظرم باید توی هردوتاش بتونی درس بخونی مثلا روزای تعطیل که خونه ای باید بتونی با شرایط خونه خودتو وفق بدی و درس بخونی یا مثلا یه روزایی خونه مهمون میاد آدم مجبوره بره کتابخونه .

----------


## KowsarDDC

کتابخونه به نظرم خوب نیست چون زود از شرایطش خسته میشی و از طرفی ممکنه بازدهیت به دلایلی اونجا پایین بیاد

----------


## dangmiong

با عرض پوزش اخه تو کتابخونه ک نمیشه حتی ادم بگوزه؟  :Yahoo (110):  
هردو بدی و خوبی خاصی دارن اما مجموعا خونه بهتره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

خونه
پذیرایی
اتاق خودم پشت میز 
پیش مادربزرگ
اتاق داداشمممم :Yahoo (76): این از همش بهتره
اشپزخونه
توحیاط
.
.
.
هرجا که خوب باشه  وتمرکزم بهترباشه.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shervin

بستکی داره تو کدوم شهری تو شهر های کوچیک کتابخانه ها زیاد جالب نیست مثلا من پیارسال میرفتم کتابخانه هفتاد درصد ناومده ببودن واسه اینکه خنک شن سرو صدا هم می کردن هیچ مراقبی هم داخل نبود..اگه شهر های بزرگی مراقبه تو کتابخانه هست حتما برو.برنامه بچین اینجوری به همه کارات میرسی

----------


## alirasoli

دو هفته مونده به کنکور با 3 تا از دوستام رفتیم کتابخونه با هم درس میخوندیم رتبم شد 2100 یعنی اگه نمیرفتم فک کنم بیشتر از 3000 میشدم روز قبل کنکور یه سوال ریاضی حل کردیم که بلد نبودم فرداش عین اون سوال تو کنکور اومد و من زدم قبل از این هم میرفتیم کتابخونه ولی مفید نمیشد یه ساعت میخوندیم 2 ساعت حرف میزدیم به نظرم بهتره هر ماه یه بار واسه رفع اشکال با دوستات بری بهتره

----------


## آتیسا

به نظرم کسی که اراده ش ضعیفه بره کتابخونه بهتره تا یه مدت که رو فرم بیاد واسه درس خوندن

----------


## MH_220

کتابخونه خیلی خوبه ولی نباید هر روز بری ... چون وقتی که تعطیل باشه دیگه اون روز درس نمیخونی به خاطر اینکه به فضای اونجا عادت کردی  

در مورد خونه هم بهتره هر روز خونه نباشی چون فضا تکراری میشه و اینکه بهتره فضاهای مختلف رو امتحان کنی تا عادت کنی هر جایی و در هر شرایطی درس بخونی

ولی در مورد کتابخونه اول اینکه باید تنها بری حتی با دوست غیر صمیمی هم نرو چون یهو صمیمی میشین ... تجربه ثابت کرده کتابخونه پیوند ها رو استحکام میبخشه ! :Yahoo (4): 

و اینکه کتابخونه شلوغ نباشه به دلیل اینکه سر و صدا هرچند کم خیلی اذیت میکنه مثلا هی میخوان صندلی رو تکون بدن یا وسایل رو در بیارن  :Yahoo (101): 

این بود راهنمایی من ! :Yahoo (79):

----------


## h@m!d reza

درس خوندن واسه هركسي فرق داره...
يكي تو خونه راحته يكي تو كتابخونه...

در كل اكه خونه سرصدا و ... نباشه بهتره، ولي كتابخونه درست و حسابي هم باشه خوبه مثلا كتابخونه اي همه كنكوري باشن و سرصدا نباشه و* رفيقات نباشن* خوبه

در كل خودت بايد ببيني تو كدوم راحت تري

----------


## elahe.shinee

هر جایی که شد . من تو محیطای خیلی آروم و بی صدا اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم. ولی کلا به نظرم بهتره به کتابخونه عادت نکنی ، سر کنکور یکم سر و صدا بشه تمرکزت بهم میریزه

----------


## parinoosh76

بستگی به روحیات خودتون داره ، اگر تو خونه راحت هستید بیشتر اوقات خونه بمونید و هرز چندگاهی برای مطالعه به کتابخونه برید . اطمینان پیدا کنید کتابخونه از نظر سکوت و آرامش با شرایط شما تطبیق داره یا نه . گروهی درس خوندن تو سال کنکور یکم سخته پس سعی کنید یه کتابخونه خلوت انتخاب کنید که کسی مدام مزاحمتون نشه

----------


## arefeh78

*صد در صد خانه
ما که کتا ب خونه محلمون همه میان دختر پسر بازی
منم دیدم حواسم پرت میشه دیگه نرفتم
بستگی به جو کتاب خونه داره*

----------


## ammir

من شخصا کتابخونه رو بیشتر دوس دارم 
چون کاری بجز درس نیست تقریبا 
اما بشدت سیستم ایمنیم در مقابل ویروس های سرماخوردگی و آنفلوانزا ضعیفه سالی که رفتم کتابخونه دایم مریض بودم کافی بود یکی عطسه کنه من بگیرم یکیش که آنفولانزا بسیار شدید گرفتم قشنگ ۱۵ روز من انداخت :/ 
به همین دلیل فکر کنم امسال همین خونه بمونم با اینکه اصلا حوصله خونه موندن ندارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ashkin0098

> من شخصا کتابخونه رو بیشتر دوس دارم 
> چون کاری بجز درس نیست تقریبا 
> اما بشدت سیستم ایمنیم در مقابل ویروس های سرماخوردگی و آنفلوانزا ضعیفه سالی که رفتم کتابخونه دایم مریض بودم کافی بود یکی عطسه کنه من بگیرم یکیش که آنفولانزا بسیار شدید گرفتم قشنگ ۱۵ روز من انداخت :/ 
> به همین دلیل فکر کنم امسال همین خونه بمونم با اینکه اصلا حوصله خونه موندن ندارم


داداش تکلیف این ازاده چی شد؟!قبول نشدی مگه :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ammir

> داداش تکلیف این ازاده چی شد؟!قبول نشدی مگه


نه بابا ترازا بالا تر رفته بود :/

----------


## ashkin0098

> نه بابا ترازا بالا تر رفته بود :/


واقعا را ترازا اینقدر امسال مسخره شده بود..شورشو دراوردن دیگه..خداییش با این تراز باید میرفتی دانشگاه..لگد زدی به بخت خودت به نظر من...رشته های خیلی خوب دولتی دیگه ای هم تو زیرگروه یک هم داشتیم !خوب حوصله داری دوباره درسای تکراری بخونی...گاهی به کم تر قانع نشی همونم از دست میدی!

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ashkin0098


واقعا را ترازا اینقدر امسال مسخره شده بود..شورشو دراوردن دیگه..خداییش با این تراز باید میرفتی دانشگاه..لگد زدی به بخت خودت به نظر من...رشته های خیلی خوب دولتی دیگه ای هم تو زیرگروه یک هم داشتیم !خوب حوصله داری دوباره درسای تکراری بخونی...گاهی به کم تر قانع نشی همونم از دست میدی!


اشکین جون خب هرکسی یه هدفی داره و نمیتونه هدفشو ول کنه...حالا هر چند بار هم که شده باشه میخونه تا به هدفش برسه*

----------


## tear_goddess

خونه !!! کتابخانه برم استرس میگیرم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## fatemeh96

تو شهر ما کسی بره کتاب خونه حرف پشت سرش در میارن 
چون وسط پارک اصلی شهره 
اون پارکه هم کسی ب چشم کتاب خونه نگاش نمیکنه....

همون خونه راحت ترم
کسی هم سر و صدا نمیکنه

----------


## Isabella

من خونه ام. 
و گاها میرم خونه دختر خاله ام که اونم پشت کنکوریه و با هم میخونیم.
و اونم گاها میاد خونه ما...
و ما گاها با هم میریم خونه مادربزرگم  :Yahoo (4): 
کلا عین پرنده ها هی مهاجرت میکنیم منطقه ی مسکونی این و اون.  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ammir

> من خونه ام. 
> و گاها میرم خونه دختر خاله ام که اونم پشت کنکوریه و با هم میخونیم.
> و اونم گاها میاد خونه ما...
> و ما گاها با هم میریم خونه مادربزرگم 
> کلا عین پرنده ها هی مهاجرت میکنیم منطقه ی مسکونی این و اون.


 :Yahoo (4):  
خوش به حالتون خیلی خوبه آدم یه فامیل نزدیک پشت کنکوری داشته باشه با هم بخونه !

----------


## Isabella

> خوش به حالتون خیلی خوبه آدم یه فامیل نزدیک پشت کنکوری داشته باشه با هم بخونه !


اینطوری هم نیست البته ها...  :Yahoo (4): 
این جنبه شیرین موضوعه. الآن کل فامیل چشماشونو به ما دوختن تا اگه یکیمون رتبه اش بهتر شد اون یکی رو بزنن تو سرش  :Yahoo (21): 
البته من و دخترخاله دکتر محترم سعی میکنیم بی تفاوت باشیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## va6hid

ما در خانه مثل عنکبوت به بخاری میچسبیم و درس میخونیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elhameli

سلام
کسایی که هر روز کتابخونه میرید، وسایل و کتابها رو چطوری به کتابخوونه می برید ؟؟ 
وقتی از کوله پشتی نتونید استفاده کنید وسایل رو چطوری پیاده حمل می کنید ؟؟ 
هر روز بردن کتاب و غذا و فلاسک و میوه !.... خیلی سخت میشه! 
کسی راه حلی داره ؟؟ ، ممنون.

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elhameli


سلام
کسایی که هر روز کتابخونه میرید، وسایل و کتابها رو چطوری به کتابخوونه می برید ؟؟ 
وقتی از کوله پشتی نتونید استفاده کنید وسایل رو چطوری پیاده حمل می کنید ؟؟ 
هر روز بردن کتاب و غذا و فلاسک و میوه !.... خیلی سخت میشه! 
کسی راه حلی داره ؟؟ ، ممنون.


سلام ، اگر کتابهاتون تویِ کوله جا نمیشه میتونید بذارید تویِ یه جعبه کارتونِ کوچیک ببرید ، آب و خوراکی رو هم حتما از خونه با خودتون ببرید.*

----------


## Mndayi

من ک کتابامو میذارم میمونه توو کتابخونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## adamak.siyah

من پارسال که میرفتم کتابخونه کتابام رو میزاشتم کتابخونه بمونه 
غذا هم یا برام میاوردن یا ساندویچی چیزی باخودم میبردم

استکان و قندونم تو کتابخونه ول میکردیم

با چندتا از دوستام بودم روزی یکی میوه و چایی میاورد

----------


## Assi

> من ک کتابامو میذارم میمونه توو کتابخونه


اخ من چقد دنبال همچین کتابخونه ایم

----------


## smer

اگه خونه آرامش و سکوت دارین پس خونه بخونین 
بشخصه کتابخونه رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم کتابخونه های شهر ما که کلا مرکز پخش مواد مخدرن   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Assi

> من پارسال که میرفتم کتابخونه کتابام رو میزاشتم کتابخونه بمونه 
> غذا هم یا برام میاوردن یا ساندویچی چیزی باخودم میبردم
> 
> استکان و قندونم تو کتابخونه ول میکردیم
> 
> با چندتا از دوستام بودم روزی یکی میوه و چایی میاورد


کتابخونتون وی ای پی بود؟؟؟؟

----------


## .khosro.

سلام کتابخونه ای که من میرم خودش کمد داره، ولی نداشتم مشکلی نبود چیز خاصی حمل نمیکنم یک ظرف غذا و چنتا کتاب توی کوله ، فلاسک و میوه چیه باز شماها چه پولدارین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ruby

*چرا سالن مطالعه نمیری یا توی ماراتن های مطالعاتی شرکت نمیکنی؟
 چون اونجاها دقیقا جوری که شما میخای هست*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اگه تهرانی کتابخونه معرفی کنم که کمد داره هر روزم تا ساعت 9 شبه بپوا بدی تا 12 هم میمونی_

----------


## B-Rabbit

100 درصد خونه..

----------


## Delgir

به شدت توصیه میکنم اگه تو خونه و تنها فکرتون مشغول میشه برید کتابخونه حتی اگه یه ساعت راه باشه

----------


## adamak.siyah

> کتابخونتون وی ای پی بود؟؟؟؟


نه ما شهرمون کوچیکه 

اصلا وی ای پی نداره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## adamak.siyah

> سلام کتابخونه ای که من میرم خودش کمد داره، ولی نداشتم مشکلی نبود چیز خاصی حمل نمیکنم یک ظرف غذا و چنتا کتاب توی کوله ، فلاسک و میوه چیه باز شماها چه پولدارین



پولدار کجا بود  :Yahoo (35):  از صبح میرفتیم تا شب دیگه میخواست چیزی همرامون باشه

----------


## high.target

_با مسول کتابخونه صحبت کن میذارن بذاری اونجا مشکلی ندارن بابا_

----------


## Mahdyu

من دو بار عمل کیست مویی کردم هنوزم نمیتونم رو صندلی بشینم بدبختی نمیتونم برم کتابخونه و باید تو خونه درازکش درس بخونم. خیلی حواسم پرته و هی ام خوابم میگیره واقعا تو خونه خیلی سختمه. قطعا کتابخونه میرم اگه خوب بشم... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Sara_heidari

من کلا در طول دوسالی ک واس کنکور می‌خوندم 
سال اول سه ماه کتابخونه vipو سال دوم نصفشو عمومی رفتم نصفشو کتابخونه vip
خب اول اینکه اگه کتابخونه ای میری ک تا شب هست تا شب نمون حالا بجز اون اواخر و دوران جمع بندی 
سعی کن تا ساعت۲-۳یا نهایتا ۶-۷بیای خونه و یکم استراحت کنی و از فضای کتابخونه فاصله بگیری بعد یکی دو ساعت استراحت سعی کن مثلا یه درس سبک مثل عمومی و اینا دو یا سه ساعت بخونی ...
مداوم تو کتابخونه نمون چون بدنت ب اونجا عادت می‌کنه و اصلا نمیتونی خونه درس بخونی پس تعادل رعایت کن تا اگه مشکلی پیش اومد یا سرما خوردی تو خونه هم بتونی بخونی .. کلا کتابخونه محیط خوبیه برای درس خواندن وقتی تو خونه نمیشه خوند
اما ی سری مضرات هم داره... اصلا اصلا اصلاااااا
تو کتابخونه دوست پیدا نکن ! چون عملا وارد حاشیه میشی و حتما یجوری ب حرف میکشونتت.. تو کتابخونه معمولا دور و برت میپلکن ببینن داری چی میخونی چیکارمی‌کنی و منابعتو میپرسن ترازتو اینا ... ازشون فاصله بگیر بذار بگن مغروره و جوابشونو سرد بده ...مبادا باهاشون قاتی بشی
کلا تو کتابخونه سعی کن خیلی با دور بریات حرف نزنی چون موقع درس خواندن حرفاشون تو ذهنت تکرار میشه و تمرکزت بهم میخوره 
معمولا بعد ناهار درس خواندن سخت میشه سعی کن اگه نمازخونه نداره یکم سرتو بذاری رو میز و استراحت کنی و بعدش شروع کن
کتابخونه های خصوصی خودشون بهت کمد میدن واسه کتابات ولی عمومی بیشترشون ندارن یا نا امنن بعضیا هرروز میبردن و میاوردن بعضیام همینطوری میذاشتن رو میز و میرفتن.... اگه عمومی میری صبحا زود برو جای خوب گیرت بیاد 
یکم مشکل غذا هس من گاها خودم می‌بردم یا مامانم برام میاورد مشکل پول نداشتی هم میتونی سفارش بدی هر از گاهی .. تو بعضی عمومی ها زمستانو رو بخاری می‌ذاشتیم غذا ها رو :/
البته تو خصوصی ها اشپزخونه داشتن و تو مایکروفر برات گرم میکردن
سعی کن موقع درس خواندن اهنگ گوش ندی حالا اگه دیدی خوابت میگیره از سکوت و نمیتونی ادامه بدی تو درس های محاسباتی مثل ریاضی فیزیک گوش کن سعی کن مناسب درس خواندن باشه...همچین اهنگ هایی هستن تو کانالا...
سعی کن گوشی نبری کتابخونه هی حواست پرت میشه بهتره خاموش کنی
کتابخونه خصوصی از صبح۸تا۱۱شب باز بود و تایم های استراحتمون ۱۱صبح و ۱ و ربع 
۴ و ۶و نیم و ۸ و نیم بود ب مدت یک ربع 
ولی خب توکتابخونه عمومی بستگی بخودت داره 
اینا تجربیات من بود:/

----------


## elhameli

> _اگه تهرانی کتابخونه معرفی کنم که کمد داره هر روزم تا ساعت 9 شبه بپوا بدی تا 12 هم میمونی_


معرفی کنید

----------


## mashtii

اغا بچه های تهرون که کتابخونه میرید جمعه ها بازن؟
یه کتابخونه معرفی میکنید تعطیلیا و جمعه هام باز باشه وتا حد ممکن تا شب باز باشه
خداخیرتون بده

----------


## anis79

من به شخصه چون مدرسه نمی رفتم همش خونه بودم هفته ای دوبار معمولا کتابخونه میرفتم روزایی که میرفتم کتابخونه دو تا اختصاصی ی عمومی میخوندم ظرف غذا نمیبردم همون جا سفارش میدادم قیمتش خیلی مناسب بود ی فلاسک کوچیک اب جوش میبردم قهوه فوری میخوردم کل وسایلم تو کوله چا میشد 
بهترین جا برای خوندن همون خونه خودتونه حتی اگر صدا باشه چون هر تایمی که بخوای میتونی بخونی حتی دوازده شب شهر ما کتابخونه ها تهش تا نه شب باز بودن

----------


## Saeedmahmodi

کتاب خونه گلستان شرق تهران جمعه ها تا۴ بعدظهر بازه /روزای دیگه تا۱۰شب!

----------


## SARA_J

من توعمرم کتابخانه نرفتم خونه روخیلی ترجیح میدم کلا...

----------


## Assi

من که تا حالا هر چی ادم موفق تو دور و اطرافم دیدم(در زمینه کنکور)طرف خونه درس خونده
شاید بگین شرایط برا همه یکسان نیست و فرق میکنه و قبول دارم ولی واقعیت اینه که کتابخونه یه جورایی هم خوبه هم بد
من خودم دو تا داداش کوچیک دارمو مجبووورم برم بیرون اما مشکل اینجاس من زیادی برون گرا میشم گاها
همینطور الکی از یکی خوشم میاد میخام یاهاش بحرفم دقیقا برعکس گفته های دوستمون ک میگه سعی کن با کسی نباشی(ک کاملا درسته) من هر روز دارم با ادمای بیشتری دوس میشم
به وضوح دارم میبینم وقتم داره به بگو و بخند میگذره
درحالیکه اگه میشد تو اتاق خودم تک و تنها بشینم محبور مییودم درس بخونم 
خلاصه اینکه ب نظرم یکی باید فقط و فقط وقتی بره کتابخونه که چاره دیگه نداشته باشه یا مثلن قراره مهمونی چیزی بیاد
البته اگه از اون ادمای گوشه گیر جامعه گریز بودین کتابخونه هم مث خونه میمونه

----------


## -Sara-

خونه بهتره :Yahoo (27): 
تو کتابخونه همه مینشستن سر یه میز 
بعد من هول میکردم بقیه رو که میدیدم جلوترن یا تند تر میخونن!
یا دوستایی که دانشگاه میرفتن اونجا بودن و از دانشگاه و غذاشون و...حرف میزدن!
یا یه دختره ای بود درمورد فیلم ترسناک حرف میزد :Yahoo (21): 

یه روز پارسال رفتم کتابخونه از ساعت 8:30تا 2/3فک کنم فقط 2صفحه تست قرابت زدم!

به درد من نخورد ک  : )

----------


## ali.asghar

*خونه من نمی خونم فقط کتاب خونه /بنظرم این مسئله سلیقه ای هست*

----------


## samar_98

*اصن روایت داریم جایی که یخچال نباشه درس خوندن مکروهه
من خودم هر یکی دو ساعت یه بار باید برم در و یخچال و وا کنم یه چیزی وردارم بخورم
حتی اگه خوراکیارو مامانم بیاره بذاره رو میز من بازم باید خودم برم یه دور در یخچالو باز و بسته کنم
تازه من اون وخ ک کنکوری بودم اگه تو خونه تنها بودم بعد ازظهرا حتما یه ربع بیس دیقه با آهنگای شاد قرررررر میدادم خوبه برا روحیه
خونه خوبه کلا
آدم راحته 
تنهاس، 
یه وقتایی شاید آدم بخاد یه چیزیو با صدای بلند برا خودش توضیح بده
مجبور نیستی مراعات اینو اونو بکنی،حواست پرته کارای بقیه نمیشه 
رفت و آمد نمیکنی و تو وقتت صرفه جویی میشه
هیچی به اندازه درس خوندن با تاپ شلوارک صورتی تو خونه نمیچسبه
من که خودم حتما باید موقه حل مسعله اهنگ زمزمه میکردم*

----------


## _LEYLA_

خونه خیلی بهتره
یه اتاق یا یه گوشه دنج و کم رفت و آمد رو تو خونه انتخاب کنید،بشینید همونجا درستونو بخونید
کتابخونه همیشه مناسب نیست
اول که رفت و آمدش سخته،اون تایمی که قراره تو مسیر باشین رو میتونین بشینین و  درس بخونین ، زمستونم که داره میاد :Yahoo (4): 
بحث ترافیک رو هم باید لحاظ کنین
خیلیاشونم روزای تعطیل باز نیستن
کنکوری جماعت هم که دنبال یه بهونس که بگه آی تو ترافیک موندم روزم خراب شد و امروز نمیتونم دیگه درس بخونم و فلان و فلان
بعد واقعا واسم سواله ، کسایی که کتابخونه میرن،چجوری کتاباشونو میبرن و میارن؟؟؟عایا سنگین نیست؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Assi

> خونه خیلی بهتره
> یه اتاق یا یه گوشه دنج و کم رفت و آمد رو تو خونه انتخاب کنید،بشینید همونجا درستونو بخونید
> کتابخونه همیشه مناسب نیست
> اول که رفت و آمدش سخته،اون تایمی که قراره تو مسیر باشین رو میتونین بشینین و  درس بخونین ، زمستونم که داره میاد
> بحث ترافیک رو هم باید لحاظ کنین
> خیلیاشونم روزای تعطیل باز نیستن
> کنکوری جماعت هم که دنبال یه بهونس که بگه آی تو ترافیک موندم روزم خراب شد و امروز نمیتونم دیگه درس بخونم و فلان و فلان
> بعد واقعا واسم سواله ، کسایی که کتابخونه میرن،چجوری کتاباشونو میبرن و میارن؟؟؟عایا سنگین نیست؟


این الان یه معضل/معظل/معذله برا کسی مث من
رسما شبا دیسک کمر میگیرم/:

----------


## zansia

اگر از لحاظ هزینه مشکل نداره بعضی شهر ها یه سری سالن های مطالعه مخصوص کنکور دارن
بنظرم اونا خوبه
از این نظر که اگر با دوستتون هم برینه میشه مراقب تو محیط هست نمیذاره مشغول بشین
و اینکه ساعت کاریشون زیاد هستش
و معمولا مثل محیط خونس فقط بدون اینترنت و تخت خواب  :Yahoo (56):  (لبته اتاق استراحت دارن)

ولی اگر هزینش زیاده همونطور که دوستان گفتن جایی برو که دوستات نباشن و اونجا هم دوست پیدا نکن
سال کنکور من تو شهر ما از این سالن مطالعه ها نبودش و من میرفتم کتابخونه. شاید 4 یا 5 تا کتابخونه عوض کردم چون اونجا دوست پیدا کردم
و اینکه اگر کتابخونه میری نصف روز رو برو تا عادت کنی تو خونه هم بخونی
وگرنه مثل من دوران عید رو اصلا استفاده نمیکنی (و معمولا کتابخونه ها تا 8 شب هستن و اگر تو خونه عادت نداشته باشی از 8 به بعد مطالعه نخواهی داشت)

----------


## elhameli

کتابخونه به نظرم از خونه بهتر هست ولی تنها مشکل مسیر رفت و آمد هست...
همین رفت و آمد  کتابخونه  در طولانی مدت خودش خستگی میاره.....حالا بردن و آوردن کتاب ها که بماند !!....اکثرا مریض میشیم یا باید حداقل وزنه بردار باشیم !!...
معمولا خونه وقتی تنها باشیم، کل خانواده با آدم کار دارن !!...اگه کمک نکنیم ناراحت میشن !! اگه کمک کنیم میگن کم کمک کردی !! حالا اگه مهمون هم بیاد که کلا باید در دسترس باشیم !!.....
 با این وضعیت چطوری میشه درس خوند !؟؟ من که نتونستم درست درس بخوونم!!...دستمم با این همه کتاب فعلا خراب شده....دیگه تحمل بلند کردن کتاب و کیف رو نداره !...

----------


## _LEYLA_

فقط بحث ساله کنکور نیست
پس فردا قراره دانشجو بشین
اگه قراره انقد وسواس به خرج بدین که حتما باید کتابخونه برین ، اونموقع به مشکل برمیخورین
بالاخره آدم که تا آخر عمرش نمیتونه همش پاشه بره کتابخونه
منم چندسال پیش خیلی حساس بودم ، ولی الان بعضی وقتا تو اتوبوس،تو مسیر دانشگاه درس میخونم ،  :Yahoo (21): 
در رابطه با کمک کردن تو خونه هم،بهتره تقسیم وظایف کنین.
درگیر این چیزا نشین ، بشینین پای کتاب ، نهایت 10 دقیقه اولش حواستون پرت میشه ، بعدش سرتون آنچنان گرمه درس میشه که ساعت از دستتون در میره...

----------


## elhameli

مکان مطالعه مهم نیست، مهم اینه که جایی باشید که تمرکز داشته باشید ! حالا سر صدا باشه یا نباشه فرقی نمی کنه ! ولی هیچی بدتر از این نیست که وسط درس خوندن یکی صدات کنه ! :Yahoo (21): .....راندمان درس خوندن به زیر صفر نزدیک میشه...!

----------


## Mahdyu

کتابخونه ای که من میرم به بچه ها کمد با قفل میدن و همه ی کتابارو میزارم اونجا. رفت و آمدشم خیلی سخت نیست که اذیت کنه. بهتر از خونه ایه که پره آدمه و سرو صدا داره و اتاقه مجزا از بقیه نداره و میز و صندلی مناسب و...  نداره.

----------


## Mary70

منم کتاب خونه میرم و کتابارم همونجا میزارم روی میز کمد نداره :Yahoo (112):  
من عادت کردم به کتابخونه و جمعه ها که تعطیله توی خونه نمیتونم خیلی خوب بخونم و وقتمو هدر میدم

----------


## Salam4951

کسی کتابخونه خوب برای درس خوندن توی منطقه یک میشناسه
بعد درباره باشگاه همکارا باغ کتاب چیزی شنیدید؟ می گن جای خوبیه برای درس خوندن

----------

